# [DEV] kexec hardboot



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

SORRY MODS - THIS SHOULD BE IN DEVELOPMENT

Need some testers as always, hopefully this will work...
It will be a big step foward to getting aosp running on this device.

First, you'll need to flash the kexec-enabled twrp from here:
(you should be able to figure out how to do this. if not, you might consider waiting for others to do this first)
Download

*IF* you can still get into recovery, you are ready to attempt to boot the first custom kernel on the Galaxy Stellar.

You'll need to put two files in your internal sdcard (located at: /sdcard/)
boot_sdcard_boot_img.zip
custom-boot.img (make sure you name this file boot.img)

Simply flash the boot_sdcard_boot_img.zip (your phone will automatically reboot, twice, then boot up using the custom kernel)
It'll hardboot whatever is at /sdcard/boot.img

The custom-kernel I have there is nothing special, its the stock kernel config, just rebuilt. You'll be able to tell if it worked by going into android settings and looking at your kernel version (screenshot plz!!!)

*This should be a safe process, it wont overwrite anything other than the recovery above*
*Big props to mkasick, he's the man behind the curtains here*


----------



## jalex (Apr 21, 2012)

tried to flash it and no go. Here are the results.

1)Flashed as instructed, reboots into recovery again, from here I tried rebooting system also flashing again same result no change to the kernel once booted.

2)Flashed from extSDcard same result as above.

3)Flashed recovery-CWM-6.0.1.2-kexec-jaspervzw-v1.img instead of twrp after flash it tries to reboot into recovery but hangs, after a battery pull it will reboot into recover on it's own but the result is still the same.

I should be up for more testing tomorrow if requested.

-jalex


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

give it a shot with this recovery: http://invisiblek.org/jaspervzw/openrecovery-twrp-2.3.3.0-jaspervzw-kexec-2.img


----------



## jalex (Apr 21, 2012)

nope.

Same result.

side note. Not sure when this started but I can't boot into recovery with the hardware keys. The screen will read booting recovery...... but then continue with normal boot. I can only get into recover from terminal or adb.


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Its not showing any changes to the kernal here aswell.
Booting into reovery with the hardware keys is working though.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

does the device reboot itself when you flash that zip?


----------



## jalex (Apr 21, 2012)

it reboots but goes directly into recovery for me


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

No it does not reboot itself.
EDIT: nvm it does reboot but still does not show any kernal changes.


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Any news on this?


----------

